# Revolving Restaurants



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

I ate there once. Its really expensive though. I think...8 people cost $700.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Many cities in Germany have similar looking TV towers with revolving restaurants. These are Stuttgart, Cologne and Hamburg:


----------



## musicqro (Nov 29, 2005)

The World Trade Center, México (The tallest wtc in the world since 2001) has in the 45th floor the Restaurant Bellini, 205 meters.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Holiday Inn in St.Pete Beach, Florida 








The building might not be the best but the views are great right on the beach.


----------



## hella good (Jun 17, 2004)

The new york Marriott Marquis in times square has a revolving resturant at the very top and gives views over times square and most of midtown!


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

Henninger Turm ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henninger_Turm , http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?ID=s0011033 )in Frankfurt/Main, Germany has *two* revolving restaurants. But it is closed since 2002.









Henninger Turm, world's only silo with an observation deck


----------



## Obelixx (Apr 14, 2005)

@micro: the tower restaurant of the Stuttgart TV tower is not a revolving restaurant. But that of Florian, the TV tower in Dortmund is.









Florian, the TV tower Dortmund ( http://en.structurae.de/structures/data/index.cfm?id=s0011595 )


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The Marriott Marquis in Times Sq has a revolving resturaunt known as The Veiw, which is located on the top of it.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Sorry but that ^^ is one ugly building


----------



## steve1991 (Dec 10, 2005)

Is there one in the stratosphere tower in las vegas, i have been up the tower to go the ridess etc but i didnt actually go into the restaurant.










i do appologise for the picture quality, it is zoomed in on my phone


----------



## Þróndeimr (Jan 14, 2003)

Tyholttårnet (124m) in Trondheim, Norway has a revolving restaurant in the topp floor of the tower. One round takes exactly 60min, and your ably to see about 95% of the city of Trondheim from there.


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

Obelixx said:


> @micro: the tower restaurant of the Stuttgart TV tower is not a revolving restaurant.


Oops, not? I was sitting in there last year for a cake & tea and I thought it was revolving. But maybe my memories are wrong because I've been to several of those towers. At least I'm pretty sure the one in Mannheim was revolving.


----------



## Twipsy (Jun 3, 2003)

micro said:


> Many cities in Germany have similar looking TV towers with revolving restaurants. These are Stuttgart, Cologne and Hamburg:


The sad thing is, that the Cologne and Hamburg restaurants have closed a few years ago, as they have become too expensive for the "Deutsche Telekom", the owner of all the German TV towers. If the rotation is too expensive, maybe they should have opened it without the rotation. The views have been so nice. 

Does anybody have photos of the rotating restaurant at Central Plaza? I wonder how it works in a building with triangular floor plates.


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

Nick said:


> 'See you at the Suuuuuuumit' that was the advertising slogan in the 70s for Australia's first revolving restaurant.the Summit on the top floor of Australia square,Built in 1969.
> 
> 80s Sydney
> 
> ...


im pretty sure The summit in Australia square is still worlds largest at 41m dia?


----------



## Nick (Sep 13, 2002)

CULWULLA said:


> im pretty sure The summit in Australia square is still worlds largest at 41m dia?


Really?


----------



## Blue Viking (Dec 15, 2005)

I went to a revolving restaurant in Shanghai last year. I can't remembar how high up but the view was spectacular!! Most recomendable if you ever go there (oh.. and the food was good an inexpensive as well!)


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Twipsy said:


> Does anybody have photos of the rotating restaurant at Central Plaza? I wonder how it works in a building with triangular floor plates.


If you are talking about Central Plaza in Hong Kong, then I'll have to convey the sad news that there is no revolving restaurant in that skyscraper.


----------



## Twipsy (Jun 3, 2003)

Oh sorry, I just saw the first photo. I should have read the text.


----------



## FRITZ LANG (Dec 20, 2005)

awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

Durban, South Africa has one 32 floors up at the John Ross Building overlooking the CBD and the southern hemisphere's busiest harbour - spectacular! Another revolving restaurant is also being built in the city.


----------

